

Why I ditched the press release… and what I do instead - dpapathanasiou
http://andreeaayers.com/why-i-ditched-the-press-release-and-what-i-do-instead/

======
rmah
The work that Andreea did is what your PR firm is supposed to do for you.
Craft a pitch, identify targets, etc, etc. The el-cheapo PR distribution
outfits are, as she found out, pretty much worthless.

